# My hospital stay!!



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been having blood tests and doctors appointments for a while now because my hashimotos have been completely stable yet i have been feeling worse than ever.

I was having dizzy spells for about 2 weeks and was being very gd at burying my head in the sand and ignoring it.... until i collapsed on Friday.
I was rushed to the emergency room and they didn't have a clue what was wrong. My blood was tested for kidney and liver function which came back good. myblood pressure was low but they didn't think it was an issue. I was kept in the emergency room for 32 hours intill i seen a nuerologist who sent me for a ct scan just incase and ordered more bloods. he thought it was an atypical migraine.

My bloods came back, my cortisol was 36 when it should have been in its 400s. I was put on a ward and put on a drip to push my bp up and I've started on cortisol replacement.... Well I've never felt so energized in what seems like forever!!

Im still in hospital waiting to see the endo specialist team. They think its addisons disease as i have the skin pigments (which I've ignored for years) Hopefully they'll start testing me tomorrow.

Thank god i passed out... doctor said so much worse could of happened if it went un noticed for any longer x


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a little blessing in disguise! Keep us posted, mouthy...


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Diagnosed with addisons autoimmune disease.

Im allowed home in a few hours with some very strict rules and its going to be hard but least i am getting the right treatment.

Im now under the endo team who have also agreed to look into my hashimotos and give me an ultrasound. 
Can i get a hallilujah??


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hallelujah! And best wishes to you...

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> I've been having blood tests and doctors appointments for a while now because my hashimotos have been completely stable yet i have been feeling worse than ever.
> 
> I was having dizzy spells for about 2 weeks and was being very gd at burying my head in the sand and ignoring it.... until i collapsed on Friday.
> I was rushed to the emergency room and they didn't have a clue what was wrong. My blood was tested for kidney and liver function which came back good. myblood pressure was low but they didn't think it was an issue. I was kept in the emergency room for 32 hours intill i seen a nuerologist who sent me for a ct scan just incase and ordered more bloods. he thought it was an atypical migraine.
> ...


Oh, my gosh!! God bless you and keep you!!! I hate you had to suffer like that to find out what was wrong but dang?

Addison's? That is really something and don't you fret; they will have you on your feet in no time. There is some good medicine out there for this one.

Sending gentle hugs and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers big time!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Diagnosed with addisons autoimmune disease.
> 
> Im allowed home in a few hours with some very strict rules and its going to be hard but least i am getting the right treatment.
> 
> ...


Trust me; it won't be hard to do anything you have to do to feel good. It's gonna' happen, no other way!!

Glad you are getting the ultra-sound too!! Whoooooooooooooooohoo Baby!!!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Im home and feeling soo good right now!! funny how u can feel so rubbish but don't realise it instill u are well again lol x


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

hugs3

I think your doctors are right; in a roundabout way it's "good" that you passed out with folks nearby. Well, that probably answers quite a bit about why you have been feeling crummy lately! The adrenals are a big piece of things and not having them function properly can be a huge issue. On a somewhat related note, the cortisol helps move thyroid hormone to where it needs to be... so you should be getting a double-shot of feeling better: one from the cortisol/steroids and another from the thyroid hormone being able to finally do its job. Glad to hear you are at least feeling a little better, too!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> hugs3
> 
> I think your doctors are right; in a roundabout way it's "good" that you passed out with folks nearby. Well, that probably answers quite a bit about why you have been feeling crummy lately! The adrenals are a big piece of things and not having them function properly can be a huge issue. On a somewhat related note, the cortisol helps move thyroid hormone to where it needs to be... so you should be getting a double-shot of feeling better: one from the cortisol/steroids and another from the thyroid hormone being able to finally do its job. Glad to hear you are at least feeling a little better, too!


Oh i didn't know that... if i feel this good now i can't wait till a few weeks time. Getting my life back


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Im home and feeling soo good right now!! funny how u can feel so rubbish but don't realise it instill u are well again lol x


You got that right; shocking isn't it? Even more shocking is the poor diagnostic treatment you have been getting all this time.

You almost died!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Awesome news (not that you collapsed but that the doctors were finally able to figure out what's going on)!! Are they going to just treat the Addison's first or are they going to look at your thyroid problems at the same time?

So happy for you!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am already being treated for addisons, but when i see the endo in a few weeks he'll be running tests for both the addisons and hashimotos. (yey ). He wasn't happy that i have been treated for acid reflux for a lump in my throat instead of checking my thyroid!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wait...you mean the acid reflux treatment hasn't helped the lump in you throat? 

Sounds like you're making huge strides in your treatment lately...great for you!!!!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Wait...you mean the acid reflux treatment hasn't helped the lump in you throat?  !


I know LOL even had to have a barrium swallow to prove i didn't have any acid problems!


----------

